# Counting a foreigner in Korean



## Jgon

Would 미국인 3 명 be correct? And would be 미국 3 명 be as well?


----------



## RadkeRonnie

I believe that 미국인 3명 is correct, but I'm not a native. I'm about 50/50 about whether there should be a space between 3 and 명, since I've seen both. Koreans are really bad at knowing when to use spaces, since they're not super important to making written things understood.

미국 3명 doesn't make sense. It sounds like you're trying to say three United Stateses and then use 명 to count them, which doesn't make sense.

EDIT: I think it's 3 명 and not 3명, because I was thinking, and stuff like 한자루, 한개비 doesn't look right to me. I could still be wrong.


----------



## Jgon

I guess "3 US (people)" doesn't make sense after all XD 
Thanks~


----------



## Kross

미국인 3 명 is okay. Or you can just say, "외국인 3 명."


----------

